# Moving..Again.



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

That's a huge weight loss if he was okay a week ago. If it was that dramatic a change I'd be calling a vet out. 

Go there, feed them yourself until you can get them out. 

There are often transport companies around that will move your horse for you, or hire trailer if your car can pull it, or your friends, or hire a car and trailer, you need to get him moved.

My horse was yarded last week with no grazing. I was giving him about 4-5 flakes a day, and a grain feed, which was about two - three of the small rectangular bales over the week. He lost a little weight but he was obese (still is obese) so that was okay, but he's a really good doer, he needs hardly any feed. For another horse I'd probably be feeding six or more flakes a day. And this is in the middle of summer.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think she's feeding them and that's why the weight loss is so dramatic. He was showing some slight ribs wednesday, and then this when I brought him down today to do some flexing/walking over poles with him.

My aunt is going to stop by everyday to make sure they get fed, I live an hour away and got laid off work after being told I wouldn't be. My truck can haul, I just need to get it in the shop before I'll haul anything live with it.

I'm making calls tomorrow about trailers I can rent or people who could haul for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope it works out well soon! 

It really sucks how people are deceiving and dishonest. 

Especially with horses it cost so much to move them around and set them up, and just their upkeep, and when people screw around with you it's just so infuriating. Especially when they're meant to care about animals. It's not only something they've committed to, but it's their job. I don't understand how people can be like this.


----------



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

feed some beet pulp.. it has more calories than hay and horses that accept it, like it a lot..


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I found hauling! Sometime this week they'll both be out of there and to a barn that I trust. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

That's dramatic. Is she feeding water daily?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

It's been empty a few times when I've gone up there to get them...

Now she wants to tell me (well, a leasor is who she told, didn't tell me personally) that for another $400/mo she'll give him free choice hay, weight gain supplements, a week of steroid shots to boost his immune system, etc.
But she couldn't up the hay when I asked how much it would be? :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

For an extra $400 a month?? That's the cost of a ton of hay around here and we have insane hay prices... 

It looks/sounds like she just completely stopped feeding him when things went south. I don't understand the kind of people who will punish a horse because they have an issue of some sort with the owner.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Apparently they really do get fed per some boarders and two leasors because they feed or watch the BO feed sometimes. Doesn't mean she's feeding them when no one is here though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Holy **** I wish you lived closer I would loan you my truck and trailer. Jesus I would be livid. She would have a g***amn earful if I were there and that were my horse.

Have you tried finding hay for sale in your area and asking where the hell all of your extra money has gone? I live in a high price area for feed and horses in general. I can get enough hay to feed both of my horses as much as they can eat for at least two or three months for an extra $400!

I wouldn't let her give my horse any supplements on her own accord. She obviously isn't properly educated on some important aspects of proper/responsible horse-care.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

TessaMay said:


> For an extra $400 a month?? That's the cost of a ton of hay around here and we have insane hay prices...
> 
> It looks/sounds like she just completely stopped feeding him when things went south. I don't understand the kind of people who will punish a horse because they have an issue of some sort with the owner.


She's obviously a twisted sadist :shock: that poor horse


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

She'll get one if she's there while I'm loading them both up saturday. Dutch is in a stall until then and Alahna is all alone up in the pasture.

I'm just glad they'll be somewhere I can trust they'll be taken care of and I can go see them everyday by the end of the week.

If she tries to badmouth me too, I'll set that **** straight with the texts, witnesses, and pictures though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Hauling out sometime tomorrow! 

I'm too excited for words right now, I want them gone a month or two ago. I'll be able to see them daily and feed them myself if I choose to do so. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

They're out of there and home now. 
Now just to get weight back on them..lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

iseul said:


> they're out of there and home now.
> now just to get weight back on them..lol.
> _posted via mobile device_




_*good!!!*_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Um, she wanted to give steroids to boost the immune system? Steroids can damage the immune system. Not someone I would want to be in charge of my horses health.
Glad you got them moved.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Right?
I'm sleeping so much better at night now that I'm doing the feeding myself or my new BO is feeding. 4 flakes per feeding (which Alahna usually stops in between and nibbles on it the rest of the day) and Dutch is just scarfing down.
I feel like I can already see a difference in their weight and attitude towards life, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

